# Ethik und Moral, Ein Konzept zur Entwicklung und Unterscheidung



## TheFrogg (4. Juni 2009)

Ethik und Moral

Nachdem diese beiden Begriffe nicht leicht zu handhaben sind und das eine oft mit dem anderen verwechselt wird, hier ein Modell das ursprünglich von Piaget und Kohlberg entwickelt wurde, als sie systematisch Kinder und Erwachsene dabei beobachteten und testeten, wie sich bei Ihnen ethisches Handeln und moralische Bewertungen entwickeln. Es wurde später noch erweitert. Das Modell kann dir eine gute Orientierung bieten (mehr nicht), wo du gerade in deiner Ethischen Entwicklung stehst. Alle Entwicklungen und Implikationen die über Ethikstufe 5 (Demokratie) hinausgehen, sind schwierig zu erreichen und werden dich zwangsläufig in der einen oder anderen Form mit der Gesellschaft in Konflikt bringen. Wie Du das meisterst, ist ebenfalls eine Aufgabe der eigenen Entwicklung von Moral und Ethik. Ach ja, und noch etwas: Du bist nicht immer gleichmäßig auf einer bestimmten Stufe. Oft wechseln die Stufen mehrmals täglich, abhängig von der jeweiligen Sache oder Situation, der Bewusstheit und dem ethischen Entwicklungsstand der jeweiligen Person.


Lawrence Kohlberg hat, auf Grundideen von Piaget aufbauend eine „Sechs-Stufen-Theorie der Entwicklung des moralischen Urteils“ entworfen. Sie wurde später um zwei weitere Stufen ergänzt. Dieses Metamodell moralischen Handelns bietet einen Zugang zum Begriff des „Wahren Willens“ und der damit verbundenen Entwicklung.

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Moral und Ethik?

Die Ethik bildet die Grundlage moralischen Handelns. Erst die ethische Einstellung legt fest, ob eine bestimmte Handlung moralisch ist oder nicht. Moral ist stark vom regionalen sozialen System beeinflusst. Was moralisch ist oder nicht entscheidet ein Mensch auch aufgrund seiner Erziehung und persönlichen Erfahrungen. Als Vorbild dienen/dienten ihm dazu Erwachsene Autoritätspersonen und Vorbilder, die Regeln der familiären Umgebung und das Verhalten der Anführer einer Gruppe/Clique. 
Die Begründung - das warum - lässt immer Rückschlüsse darauf zu, auf welcher Ethikstufe eine Handlung bewertet wird. Willst Du also genaue Informationen, auf welcher Ethikstufe sich jemand gerade befindet und nach welchen Regeln jemand Entscheidungen trifft, bitte ihn um eine Begründung. Moral bewertet nur und kennt daher nur zwei Zustände: moralisch, also akzeptierend, in Übereinstimmung mit den Regeln von Sitte und Anstand, in Ordnung oder unmoralisch, also verwerflich und inakzeptabel. Die Ethik, die dahinter steht, berücksichtigt globalere Verhaltensnormen. 


Die Ethikstufen gliedern sich in 4 Ebenen und 8 Stufen wie folgt: 

I. EBENE Präkonventionell (Handlungsgrundlage: Autoritätsorientiert)

1. Strafe/Belohnung und Gehorsam
2. Naiver instrumenteller Hedonismus - Kalkül

II. EBENE Konventionell (Handlungsgrundlage: Konventionsorientiert)

3. Interpersonale oder Gruppenperspektive - Stereotype Rolle
4. Gesellschaftsperspektive - Recht und Ordnung, Gesetze

III. EBENE Postkonventionell (Handlungsgrundlage: Prinzipienorientiert)

5. Sozialer Kontrakt - demokratisch-prozedurale Legalität, rationaler Diskurs
6. Universelle ethische Prinzipien - kategorische Imperative

IV. EBENE Transkonventionell (Handlungsgrundlage: Sinn- und Entwicklungsorientiert)

7. Provisorische ethische Prinzipien - provisorische Imperative
8. Wahrer Wille


I. EBENE: 

Die präkonventionelle Ebene stellt sozusagen den „Naturzustand“ dar und ist den höheren Säugetieren ebenfalls noch zugänglich.

STUFE 1: 
Anordnungen werden unhinterfragt befolgt, um Strafe und Unannehmlichkeiten zu vermeiden, oder um belohnt zu werden. Anordnungen werden auf dieser Entscheidungsebene nur um- bzw. hintergangen, wenn damit gerechnet wird, dass es der gesetzgebenden Instanz unbekannt bleibt. Zum Einsatz kommt diese Stufe z.B. beim Militär, wo Befehle ausgeführt werden und die Verantwortung für die Folgen des eigenen Handelns leicht auf den Ranghöheren abgeleitet werden können. Gefordert ist bedingungsloser Gehorsam, Individualität wird gebrochen und jegliches Empfinden für höhere Formen der Ethik unterdrückt. Das bildet die notwendige Grundlage um Menschen dazu zu bringen, ohne Hemmungen zu töten. Das nicht Befolgen von Befehlen hat in diesem sozialen Umfeld meistens unmittelbare Konsequenzen – die Bestrafung – und bei gehorsamer Führung eine Belohnung – die Beförderung - zur Folge.

Beispiel: Man stiehlt nicht, um nicht ins Gefängnis zu kommen, aber wenn man dabei nicht erwischt wird, kann man stehlen.

STUFE 2:
Da jeder Mensch seine eigenen Interessen hat, muss man sich so verhalten, dass man zusammen gut wegkommt. Man versucht „fair“ zu sein auf der Basis: Ich gebe Dir, damit Du auch mir gibst. Man kalkuliert, wie man sich verhalten muss, um die meisten Vorteile zu bekommen. „Freunderlwirtschaft“ und Protektion sind Vereinbarungen auf dieser Stufe.

Beispiele: Man schenkt jemand Wichtigem etwas oder erweist ihm einen Dienst, in der Voraussicht sich später seiner Gunst zu versichern.

Man darf etwas Lebensnotwendiges stehlen, aber es kann sinnvoll sein, den Schaden später wieder gut zu machen.

II. EBENE:

Auf dieser, der konventionellen Ebene wird das grundsätzliche Einhalten von Regeln erlernt, der Triebaufschub und die Triebsublimierung.

STUFE 3:
Leitbilder sind die Stereotypen der Mehrheit und die gängigen Rollenmuster. Das, was ein „guter Junge“ oder ein „gutes Mädchen“, was ein „braver und anständiger Mensch“ tut, ist gut. Solche Stereotypen sind in unserer Gesellschaft z.B. Hilfsbereitschaft, Dankbarkeit, Treue, Vertrauen, Ehrlichkeit, Fleiß. Derartige Motive werden bei der Beurteilung von Handlungen mit berücksichtigt. Maßgebend sind hierbei die moralischen Maximen von Gruppe und Autorität, welche Sitte und Tradition heißen.

Beispiele: Man darf aus edlen Motiven stehlen (z.B. ein Medikament), welches einem Freund das Leben rettet, aber nicht bezahlt werden kann.

Man nimmt seine stereotype Rolle bei der Gründung und Aufzucht der Familie ein. (Ist also ein braver Familienvater, geht nicht fremd, sorgt für 
Nachwuchs und zahlt pünktlich seine Steuern.)

Man trägt durch Produktivität und Konsum zur Aufrechterhaltung des Staates bei. (Hat also eine regelmäßige Arbeit, denn durch Arbeitslosigkeit ist 
man unproduktiv und verschwendet seine Zeit.)

STUFE 4:
Die Ethik dieser Stufe orientiert sich nicht nur an der überschaubaren Gruppe, sondern berücksichtigt gesamt-gesellschaftliche Aspekte und Erfordernisse. Die Beziehungen in der Gesellschaft sind unpersönlicher als in der Gruppe, weshalb die Verpflichtungen aus gegenseitigen Beziehungen abstrakten Gesetzen, Rechten und Pflichten einer legalen Ordnung weichen muss. Gesetze sind nötig, damit die Gesellschaft nicht im Chaos versinkt und deshalb zu respektieren. Was gesetzlich ist, ist moralisch. Dabei ist es vollkommen unrelevant, ob die aktuelle Version des Gesetzes noch anwendbar ist, und zu welchem Zweck sie entworfen wurde. 

Beispiele: Wer stiehlt, stellt die staatliche Ordnung in Frage und ist deshalb ein Verbrecher.

Wer gegen die Anordnungen des Regimes handelt, ist ein Aufrührer und muss deshalb eingesperrt (oder erschossen) werden.

III. EBENE:

Auf der ersten autonomen, der postkonventionellen Ebene lernt der Mensch rationales Denken außerhalb der Regeln von Ebene 1 und 2. Er lernt Regeln und Vereinbarungen zu treffen und zu begründen.

STUFE 5: 
Auf dieser Stufe wird erkannt, dass auch legalistisch organisierte Staaten, welche streng im Rahmen der Gesetze handeln, unmoralisch sein können. Gesetze sind nicht automatisch und notwendigerweise moralisch, sie einzuhalten kann unmoralisch sein. Dies insbesondere dann, wenn die Gesetze in autoritär organisierten Staaten (Hitler-Regime, Diktaturen...) ohne demokratische Rechte erlassen wurden.

Gesetz und Ordnung müssen um ein rationales Verfahren zur Regelung (Einführung, Veränderung, Abschaffung) und um Grundrechte (Schutz von Minderheiten) ergänzt werden. Diese Elemente sind heute als Verfassung und Menschenrechte bekannt. Gesetze sind jetzt Paragraphen des Gesellschaftsvertrages, den die Gemeinschaft jederzeit neu aushandeln kann.

Im kleineren Rahmen kommt es hier zum rationalen Diskurs. Auch in der Gruppe einigt man sich auf Regeln, die mehrheitlich entworfen werden und nach denen sich dann das Verhalten des Einzelnen richtet, bzw. bewertet wird. Grundlage ist hier im demokratischen Sinn die Berücksichtigung der Bedürfnisse einzelner, die allerdings durch allgemeine Regeln (Gesetze) gegen Willkür und Anarchie festgelegt werden.

Beispiele: Wenn es ein Grundrecht auf Leben gibt, so darf ein Gesetz gegen Diebstahl aus Lebensnotwendigkeit gebrochen werden.

Wenn es ein Grundrecht auf Freiheit gibt, so darf gegen ein Gesetz zur Verfolgung und Inhaftierung von Personen wegen freier (politischer) 
Meinungsäußerung vorgegangen werden. 

STUFE 6: 
Hat man einmal erkannt, dass auch der rationale Diskurs, besonders in Form demokratischer Verfahren, Unsinn und Unrecht produzieren kann, muss man sich um die Gewinnung fundamentaler ethischer Argumente und moralischer Prinzipien bemühen, denn nur an diesen können Gesetze der Ethikstufe 5 gemessen und als unmoralisch, unrecht etc. beurteilt werden. Hier übernimmt man zum ersten mal die Verantwortung für selbst entworfene Regeln, denen man sich – unabhängig von den herrschenden Konventionen zum Zweck der Weiterentwicklung – unterwirft. 
Auf dieser Stufe werden diese Prinzipien mittels Glauben oder Vernunft begründet. Die Ethik begründet dann einen oder mehrere kategorische Imperative, d.h. moralische Maximen, welche absolut und unabhängig von der Meinung anderer, objektiv und wahr gelten. Wenn jemand in der Entwicklung seines moralischen Urteils bereits so weit fortgeschritten ist, geht diese Stufe allmählich und fließend in die nächste Stufe über.

Beispiele: Handle stets so, dass die Maxime Deines Willens jederzeit zugleich als Prinzip einer allgemeinen Gesetzgebung gelten könnte. (Kants kategorischer 
Imperativ)

Handle stets so, dass jede Handlung die Anzahl Deiner Handlungsmöglichkeiten erweitert.

IV. EBENE:

Hier auf der transkonventionellen Ebene hat der Mensch gelernt, dass Rationalität allein nicht reicht, dass persönliche Wahrheit und Sinn so nicht zu finden ist, er aber nur als freies und sinnhaftes Wesen leben will.

STUFE 7:
Hat man akzeptiert, dass zum einen kein sicheres Begründungsverfahren für Prinzipien bekannt ist, zum anderen aber Freiheit und Sinn unverzichtbar sind, muss man suchen. Dies geschieht nun auf der Basis provisorischer Imperative, d.h. moralischen Maximen, welche provisorisch - also begrenzt - gelten, solange bis man es besser weiß. Die Wahl solcher provisorischer Imperative wird von Sinn- und Zielkriterien der persönlichen Entwicklung definiert.
Das bedeutet nicht, dass die Prinzipien auf dieser Stufe beliebig austauschbar sind! Eine Adaption bzw. Neugestaltung wird erst notwendig wenn man bemerkt, dass die alten Prinzipien aufgrund neuen Wissens und Erfahrungen überholt sind. In diesem Entwicklungsprozess geht man differenzierter mit der (Um-)Gestaltung seiner höchsten Prinzipien um. Wer sich ernsthaft ein Lebens & Leitmotiv auf der 6. oder 7. Stufe erarbeitet hat, sieht seine Prinzipien nicht als rein theoretische Überlegungen, sondern als praktische Lebens- und Handlungs-grundlage. Wer nach seinen eigenen Gesetzen sinn- und zielorientiert lebt, für den hat es relevante und praktische Auswirkungen, wenn er daran etwas ändert. 

Beispiel: Kategorische Imperative, die nun nicht mehr als absolut gültig angesehen werden und daher nur in Kontext der eigenen Entwicklung und einem Ziel 
betrachtet werden können. Sie sind wählbar und austauschbar.

STUFE 8:
Diese Stufe ist der Abschluss und die Krönung aller vorangegangenen Stufen, was keinesfalls bedeutet, dass die Ethik dieser Stufe in irgendeiner Weise „stillsteht“. Diese Ethik (der Wahre Wille) kann und wird von der präkonventionellen und der konventionellen Stufe durchaus als „unethisch“ und „unmoralisch“ bezeichnet werden. Das Erreichen dieser Stufe kann von anderen auch durch das Begründen des Handelns nicht identifiziert werden. 
An diesem Punkt ist das eigene moralische Handeln und seine Grundlagen vollkommen von inneren und äußeren Widersprüchen befreit. Es stellt die ursprünglichste Gewichtung des eigenen Selbst dar. Es ist nicht willkürlich, „unterwirft“ sich jedoch der Dynamik des eigenen Selbst. Es sieht alles Tun als einen Akt der Liebe unter Willen an, dessen Berechtigung die Freiheit ist.

Man kann die Ethikstufen 1 und 2 als die Stufen der Zähmung der natürlichen Wildheit bezeichnen, die Stufen der sozialen Konditionierung.
Wenn dies erreicht ist, ist der Mensch fähig zu einer Ethik 3 oder 4, als sozial konditionierte Person, welche Triebaufschub erlernt hat. Erst auf dieser Basis und innerhalb dieser schützenden Regeln kann er dann lernen mit seiner Vernunft umzugehen, systematisch neue Handlungsmöglichkeiten zu erproben, zu lernen und zu forschen.
Erst wenn diese Stufen gemeistert sind, ist ein rationaler Diskurs der Stufe 5 möglich. Auf dieser Stufe kann der Mensch seine kommunikative und soziale Vernunft auf einer Metaebene, auf welcher die Regeln ausgehandelt werden, erproben um sie dann für sich in Stufe 6 systematisch auszuarbeiten.

Nachdem auf Ebene 2 (Stufe 3 und 4) erlernt wurde, Regeln einzuhalten, und auf Ebene 3 (Stufe 5 und 6) Regeln zu erstellen, kann man zu Stufe 7 weiter schreiten. Jetzt muss die Sicherheit wahrer und intersubjektiver Regeln verlassen werden, um die Unsicherheit provisorischer Regeln suchend zu erproben.

Die Stufen lassen sich am Beispiel eines Spiels gut verdeutlichen:

1. Nicht schummeln aus Angst vor Strafe
2. Nicht schummeln, weil man sonst nicht mehr mitspielen darf 
3. Die Regeln einhalten, weil das anständig ist
4. Die Regeln einhalten, weil sonst spielen unmöglich ist
5. Neue Regeln mit den Mitspielern aushandeln
6. Selbst ein neues Spiel erfinden
7. Das eigene Leben als Spiel erfinden
8. Das Spiel des eigenen Lebens finden

Jeder Mensch befindet sich auf einer dieser 8 Ausprägungsstufen der Ethik. Kleine Kinder beginnen auf der Ethik 1 und entwickeln sich dann schrittweise in der Reihenfolge der angegebenen Stufen, wobei aber nicht jeder Mensch automatisch die höchsten Stufen erreicht.

Wenn ein Mensch eine Stufe erreicht hat, so bedeutet dies nicht, dass er immer und ausschließlich nur auf dieser Stufe urteilt, sondern dass es die höchste Stufe ist, auf der er seine moralische Auffassung ethisch begründen kann und sich der daraus resultierenden Konsequenzen und Handlungsrelevanzen bewusst ist. In Einzelfällen kann er immer wieder auf niedrigere Stufen zurückfallen. Das kann oft mehrmals am Tag wechseln. Insbesondere kann ein Mensch kognitiv bereits eine Stufe erreicht haben, die er praktisch und effektiv oft nicht durchhalten kann.

Beispiel: Ein aktiver und überzeugter Demokrat (Ethik 5) mag dennoch seine Steuern hinterziehen, wenn er eine Möglichkeit findet, nicht erwischt und 
bestraft (Ethik 1) zu werden.

Jeder Mensch versteht Argumente der tieferen ethischen Stufen, relativiert sie jedoch nach den Gesichtspunkten und aus dem Standpunkt der von ihm erreichten Stufe. Jede höhere Stufe integriert die Argumente der tieferen Stufen. Wird ein Individuum jedoch mit Argumenten einer höheren Stufe konfrontiert, so hält es diese nicht für besser als die eigenen, sondern eher für schlechter, da sie ihm kaum Sinn ergeben. 

Ein Mensch, der Ethik 6 erreicht hat, entscheidet aufgrund allgemeiner Prinzipien, ob demokratisch ausgehandeltes Recht im konkreten Fall wirklich moralisch ist. Wer eine Ethik 5 hat, kann dies nicht akzeptieren. Er hält die allgemeinen Prinzipien eher für ein schlechteres Kriterium als das demokratische Verfahren.

Die ethischen Stufen können während der gesamten Lebensspanne weiterentwickelt werden. Stufe 1 endet fast immer spätestens mit dem 18. Lebensjahr, während Stufe 5 frühestens mit dem 18. Lebensjahr beginnt.
Im Alter von 35 Jahren ist die Verteilung - durchgeführten Studien zufolge - ungefähr wie folgt:

STUFE 1: 0%
STUFE 2: 1%
STUFE 3: 30%
STUFE 4: 60%
STUFE 5: 9%

Die Hoffnung, dass eine Ethik 6-8 weitere Verbreitung finden könnte, kann angesichts dieser Zahlen wohl nur sehr schwach anmuten.

ÜBUNGEN:

Abschließend ein paar Übungen, die euch dabei helfen können, mit diesem Konzept umzugehen und es praktisch für euch anzuwenden.

Übung 1: Finde für jede Ethikstufe mindestens ein weiteres Beispiel.

Übung 2: Praktisches „durchspielen“ der verschiedenen Ethikstufen, indem folgende moralische Leitsätze 
auf allen Stufen begründet werden sollen. Geht es auf allen?

• Man darf Menschen töten
• Man darf Menschen nicht töten
• Man darf stehlen
• Man darf nicht stehlen
• Man darf WoW spielen wann, wo und mit wem man will
• Man darf Addons für einen Raid anwenden 
• Man darf Sterbehilfe leisten - aus der Sicht des Arztes

Übung 3: Beobachte andere und finde heraus, auf welchen Ethikstufen sie ihre moralischen Urteile bilden.

Übung 4: Beobachte eine Woche lang, auf welchen Ethikstufen du agierst und mache Aufzeichnungen davon. 

Übung 5: Formuliere schriftlich die Regeln einer Ethikstufe 6 für Dich aus. Begründe sie im Detail, ebenso welche Folgen es für deine Handlungen hat, wenn Du nach dieser selbst gewählten Ethik in den unterschiedlichen Situationen agierst. Würde das zu Widersprüchlichem Handeln führen? Gibt es Sonderfälle? Welche Freiheiten bringt dir diese Ethik? Hat sie Einschränkungen, und wenn ja, welche? 

Übung 6: Welchen Ethischen Grundlagen folgt deine Definition von Freundschaft? Was wäre in einer Freundschaft ethisch, was unethisch? Arbeite deine Regeln aus und leite daraus folgerichtige Begründungen ab wenn x gilt, dann hat das zur Folge, dass y...


Danke an Winddancer


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (4. Juni 2009)

und was hat ein so wissenschaftlicher psychologietext in wowforum verloren?


----------



## ZAM (4. Juni 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> und was hat ein so wissenschaftlicher psychologietext in wowforum verloren?



Frag ich mich auch. Thread ist mindestens bis zur Erklärung per PN dicht.


----------



## Maladin (4. Juni 2009)

Sorry Zam .. zu spät gesehen nachdem ich verschubbst habe.

/wink maladin


----------

